# البنات متعبين طول عمرهم ....... ههههه!!



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

فين البنات .......





أولا: مرحلة الولادة 

*********** 
البنت في بطن امها تسووي مشاكل وترفيس وتسوي حركات بهلوانيه وبعدين تولدها امها 
وهي تبكي وعلى فكرة صراخ البنت اذا اتولدت يسمعه اللي باخر الدنيا لسانها طويل 
من يوم تولد 
بعكس الولد اذا طلع من بطن امه يطلع باحترام ومؤدب وبلطافه ماشالله على الشباب. 






ثانيا: مرحلة الرضاعة 


البنت تتعب والدتها بشكل رهيب والولد في المرحله هذي طيب 
وحبوب ويقنع بالقليل والبنت ماتقنع 
حتى الحليب البنت تشرط ان يكووون غير شكل اما الولد ماشالله عليه يشرب حتى النيدو ​







ثالثا: مرحلة الحبو 


البنت اذا وصلت مرحلة الحبو لازم تربط رجليها لان البنت 
اذا حبت حطت رجلها ويا الله دورها تلاقيها يا متكرفسه مع الدرج 
والا غاطسه في بالقدر اوصحن حتى الكاس مايسلم لو بخشمها والا شايفه لها نملة وقاعده وراها تلاحقه.. 

أما الولد هادي ومطيع وغالب مايحب أن يقعد قعده رومانسيه (رجل على رجل ) ​





رابعا: مرحلة المشي 


هذي اخطر مرحله توصلها البنت وانصحكم ماتخلونها تذهب الى البقاله 
او محل الالعاب لان هذي الاشياء 
تنمي لدى البنت حب التسوق والله يعينك اذا ماجبت لها الي تبي .. 
انت جرب وخلها تروح معك للبقاله مرة وشف وش بتسوي لك اذا 
بغت تشتري حلاوة او لعبه ومارضيت توديها >>>>>>>> صدقني تكرهك بحياتك 
ولاتدري هي تبي الحلاوة ولا العبه 

أما الولد طبعا هادي ولو صاحب أصحاب السوء يتصرف بأدب أو يكون عبيط بأدب 







خامسا: مرحلة دخول المدرسة 


المرحلة هذي خطيرة جدا ... صحيح البنت تروح للمدرسه تتعلم القراءه والكتابه 
لكن فيه اشياء أخرى بعد تعلمها 
مع القراءه والكتابه راح تسألوني وشي وكيف أنا اقول لكم..............؟؟؟ 
البنت تروح للمدرسه ولازم انها تختلط بالبنات وبعدها تجي البنت الثانيه 
رابطه بكله ورديه لازم البنت تقلد زميلتها وتزعجك اليييييييييين تشتري 
لها مثل خويتها بالمدرسه يعني من هذي المرحله تبدا تقلد البنات لا وكل شي تصير تبيه 
وتبدى تطلب طلبات غريبه الي يدرسون بالجامعه ماطلبوها 
لـسا هذا وهي باول سنه وقاعده تقلد ماوصلنا طبعالتقليد الفنانات وغيرهن وتتبع الموضه اقعدبهاااا.. 

الولد طبعا هادي ولو صاحب اصحاب السوء يتصرف بأدب ويكون عبيط بأدب 






سادسا: مرحلة المراهقه 


وهذي المرحلة تبدأ دلاخة البنت.... مادري ليش اي بنت توصل لمرحلة المراهقه 
تصير دلخه ومخها يكون ضعيف افهمكم كيف ؟؟؟؟؟ 
البنت حساسه جدا في جسمها وفي مشاعرها.. 
يعني لوينكسر كعبها تلقاها تطيح و تتكسر وتبدى تصيح 
وايضا لو قلت لها كلمه قويه شوي ولو كانت بسيطه 
او حتى مو قصدك تجرحها 
البنت ماعندها تفاهم على طوووول تزعل .. 
أما الدلاخه في انها تصدق اللي يمدحها او يتغزل بها 
البنت تصدق على طول ( انتي احلا وحده بالعالم .احبك حتى المووووووت .مافيه احلا من عيونك ) 


لاداعي الكلام الان عن الولد فهو اصبح مسؤولا عن نفسه ويعتمد عليه.... 




سابعا: مرحلة العشرينات ( الشباب) 


المرحلة هذي مرحله حلوه مرة للبنت لانها في المرحله تبدا تحاول تعدل من اوضاعها 
وتصير راكده وتبدأ تعقل شوي 
شوي .... بس المشكله فييييين ؟؟؟؟؟ 
إنه المرحله هذي تعرفون البنت يكثر خطابهايعني مضطره 
انها تـتكشخ بكل عزومه او مناسبه والازم أمها توديها 
معها لاي مكاان تروح على شان تقول عندي بنت اللي يبي يخطب 
لولده ترى هذي بنتي وتلقا ها (مكحله براطمها . وحاطه روج بعيونه .ومحلقه رموشها . وغير وغير....) 

البنت اذا انحرفت في المرحلة هذي تنحرف بعنف والى الهاوية واذا التزمت بشده (ياسلام ربك الهادي )......... 
وايضا في هذي المرحلة تظهر مواهب البنات 
اللي تخيط وتطريز 
والا فنانه في تفريك الصحون 
والامحترفه في كنس البيت 
والااختصاصها غسيل وكوي يعني مواهب حلوووووه ...... 
بس للاسف الشديد على ماعتقد ان مافي بنت الان في عصرنا 
هذا تتوفر لديها هذه المواهب ! 
طبعا في هذي المرحله يبدى تقليد الفنانات ..(انا عيوني تشبه اليسا .وجهي زي نوال. وفمي مثل ديانا. 
وخشمي مثل نانسي. وخصري مثل هيفا . حرام عليكي قص ولزق ) 
وتشوفها اذا مشت تقعد تغني وأكبر امنياتها المشاركه في استار اكادمي ... طبعا تتحلام بس بعيد عن شواربها 

لاداعي للكلام عن الولد فهو اصبح الان مسؤولا عن نفسه ويعتمد عليه.... 











ثامنا: مرحلة الزواج 


وهذي المرحلة بداية تعاسة الرجل .... ماتجي المصايب 
الا من هذي المرحلة ********** يدخل البيت تستقبله الحرمة 
بريحة بصل أو ثوم او بيديها صابون توها طالعه من المطبخ 
والا تستقبله وهي تزعق عليه 
وبذيك الورقه اللي مكتوب فيها 
( بصل .. خيار .. طماطم.. شامبو ضد القمل..الخ) >>>>> 
وبعده تقول (حبيبي الله يخليك لنا)هذا كله تمهيد جب لي الي مكتوب خلف الورقه 
( مجلة سيدتي.. خاتم ذهب 
شنطه جلد سحليه .. تغييرات اثاث البيت.. روح للمشغل 
طلع فستاني .. ولاتنسى تمر الصراف تجيب لي الف ريال ابي أروح السوق 
بعد كل هالطلبات وبتروح السوق...... 










تاسعا : مرحلة الامومه 



في هذي المرحلة تبدأ المشاكل بين الزوجين.. 
يعني الرجال اللي عنده عيال كثير هذا اقف له 
وقفة احترام وتقدير لانه صابر على زوجته .. 
في المرحلة هذي تلاقي الرجال يحاول يهرب من البيت كثير 
ولكن وين ينحاش الحرمه وراه وراه والله تطلعه من تحت الارض وين مايروح تلاقيه .... 
اذا جلس الابو في البيت تلاقي وجهه احمرررررررررر 
من الصراخ على البزارين واذا طلع من البيت ينشرح صدره ويرتاح ... 
لاحظوا ابائكم اذا هم في المجلس كيف تكون نفسيتهم اكيد زفت ..... 
مثلا الاب يجلس مع حرمته ويجيك ولده الصغير يلعب بالكورة ويشوته على راسه بالكورة 
وينكب عليه الشاي والاب معصب والام تقول 
ماعليه توه صغيرخله***** (احر ماعنده ابرد ماعندها ) 
واذا كان يبي يسولف معها يلاقيها متعلقه بسماعة التلفوون 
ومعها كيس فصفص وتقشم على براطمها وتملا الصاله قشام 
واذا خلصت الرجال يبي يكلمها 

وهي تقول ابي اكنس الصاله >>>>> لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

طبعا اذا خرفة وكبرت بسن حدث ولا حرج 

(ابي جفنشي .ابي فستان عرسي .ابي سيارة.ابي نظاره .ابي ولد.ابى ماء.ابي اروح السوق ولاعرس 

ابي روج .ابي مسكره . وكل شي تصير تبه ) الله يكووووووون بالعون

وينكم يا بنات.....






أولا: مرحلة الولادة 

*********** 
البنت في بطن امها تسووي مشاكل وترفيس وتسوي حركات بهلوانيه وبعدين تولدها امها 
وهي تبكي وعلى فكرة صراخ البنت اذا اتولدت يسمعه اللي باخر الدنيا لسانها طويل 
من يوم تولد 
بعكس الولد اذا طلع من بطن امه يطلع باحترام ومؤدب وبلطافه ماشالله على الشباب. 




ثالثا: مرحلة الحبو 


البنت اذا وصلت مرحلة الحبو لازم تربط رجليها لان البنت 
اذا حبت حطت رجلها ويا الله دورها تلاقيها يا متكرفسه مع الدرج 
والا غاطسه في بالقدر اوصحن حتى الكاس مايسلم لو بخشمها والا شايفه لها نملة وقاعده وراها تلاحقه.. 

أما الولد هادي ومطيع وغالب مايحب أن يقعد قعده رومانسيه (رجل على رجل ) ​


----------



## tete99 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اي دا يا عم
كلام عشان مش لاقي حاجة تقلها في حق الولد صح
يا حراااااااااااااااام
شفت من اهميتنا كل الناس بتتكلم علينا


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*وليـــــــــــــــــة ما تقوليش من كتر الحركات المتعبة اللى بتعملها


ولا انتى بتستغلى دة نقطة قوة ليكى 

عموما اوك

احنا نقدر نتكلم يا عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم....*​


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

هي الدي المواضيع يا باشا هههههه الف شكر على الموضوع :]


----------



## Esther (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ايه اللى انت كتبته ده 
دا انت هتشوف ايام سوده من بنات المنتدى
واتفرج بقى على التعليقات
نصيحه يا ابنى خلى بالك من نفسك


----------



## LOVE FOR ALL (3 سبتمبر 2008)

يا خراشى دول البنات دول الللللللللطف الكائئنات على رأى سعاد حسنى


دى حجج الولاد بس 

وبعدين كل دة كلام مش منطقى 

يا خرابى دول البنات زى العسل منغيرهم الحياه مش تبقى موجودة


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

esther قال:


> ايه اللى انت كتبته ده
> دا انت هتشوف ايام سوده من بنات المنتدى
> واتفرج بقى على التعليقات
> نصيحه يا ابنى خلى بالك من نفسك



يا عم خلي حد يفتح بقه هههههههه
 أنا بهزر على فكرة لا تكون البنات هنا بتزعل من الهزار...


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ماشى يا مزجامجى اى خدعة


لس يا شااطر انا معاك انهم احسن مخلوقات فى الدنيا

بس اعب مخلوقات بردة ولا ايـــــــــــــة


وبعدين ما هما على طول بيترقوا علينا


----------



## MacGyver (3 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ماشى يا مزجامجى اى خدعة
> 
> 
> لس يا شااطر انا معاك انهم احسن مخلوقات فى الدنيا
> ...



الراجل ده بيتكلم كلام زي الفل :]


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه



والله يا عم كسفتنى


بس يلا مقبولة منك


----------



## سيزار (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

قشطه موضوع جامد
ههههههههههههه

شكرا خالد


----------



## moussa30000 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه

موضوع دمه خفيف

فعلا البنات متعبين دول عمرهم

شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 سبتمبر 2008)

اي شو هل الموضوع هاد 
هلا طلعوا البنات بيعملوا كل  هي الشغلات


----------



## Rosetta (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*ايه دا يا dodi lover
انت قلبت علينا,,دا احنا مساكين و الله
بس بجد موضوع جميل جدا,,,*


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> قشطه موضوع جامد
> ههههههههههههه
> ...






ميرسى يا سيزار لمرورك 


ربنا يبارك فيكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

moussa30000 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع دمه خفيف
> 
> ...






شكرااااااا يا موسى لمروورك 

انا عارف انهم متعبيـــــــــــــــــــــــن أووووووووووووىى


واسأل مجرب يا ابنى


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> اي شو هل الموضوع هاد
> هلا طلعوا البنات بيعملوا كل  هي الشغلات






امااااااااااااااال ايــــــــــــــــــــــــة يا رنا 


انتى كنتى فكرة ايــــــــــــة دول 

اتعــــــــــــب من كدة بكتير يا بنتى


تحبها وتغير تزعل تحبها وما تغيرش تتأمس 

مش عارفين نعمل اية بجد ليكم!!!!​


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *ايه دا يا dodi lover
> انت قلبت علينا,,دا احنا مساكين و الله
> بس بجد موضوع جميل جدا,,,*






لا والله يا red rose

بزمتك انا اقدر!!!!


بس انا حبيت افضحكم بس  30:


بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ !!!!! ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــس................


----------



## yerigagarin (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله عليك يادودي
انا عاوزك تكتب كل اللي في نفسك
اي حاجه تيجي في بالك اكتبها علي طول
ميهمكش حد
*​


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *الله عليك يادودي
> انا عاوزك تكتب كل اللي في نفسك
> اي حاجه تيجي في بالك اكتبها علي طول
> ميهمكش حد
> *​







اوك يا yerigagarin


انت تأمر بس ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> فين البنات .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dodi lover (3 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> dodi lover قال:
> 
> 
> > فين البنات .......
> ...


----------



## SALVATION (4 سبتمبر 2008)

_يا سلام اللى يشوف كده يقول احنا اللى خلناهم يكلو من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر 
يا حولالله يا رب البنات ضالت
ههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل 
مشكوووووره​_


----------



## dodi lover (5 سبتمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _يا سلام اللى يشوف كده يقول احنا اللى خلناهم يكلو من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر
> يا حولالله يا رب البنات ضالت
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جميل
> مشكوووووره​_






انت عندك حق 

اةةةةةةةةةة صحيح


هو احنا اللى خلناكم تكلوا من شجرة الخير والشر!!!!!!!!


الله عليكم يا بنات مين اللى مقرف بس؟؟؟


----------



## viviane tarek (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اية يا عم الكلام الجامد دة

كل الكتبتة دة عن البنات

دنتا متعقد بقى ومنفسن

بس انتا افورت اوي

بس على فكرة دة ميجيش 50% من البيعملوة الولاد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس هنطلع احنا احسن ونشكرك على الكلام الاوفر دة

شفت احنا عندنا روح رياضية اذاى؟؟؟؟؟
احنا بقلبنا الكبير  وبعقلنا الأكبر 
نقدر نسامح  واحد عندة تفرقة عنصرية
كلنا واحد فالمسيح,,,,,,,,,,,,ولا أية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مشكور


----------



## dodi lover (13 سبتمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> اية يا عم الكلام الجامد دة
> 
> كل الكتبتة دة عن البنات
> 
> ...




يا كسوفى .........



على فكرة انا بهزر يا عسل والله 

هو احنا نقدر نعيش من غيركم


وبعدين اها طبعا

كلنا واحد فى المسيح


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

> أما الولد طبعا هادي ولو صاحب أصحاب السوء يتصرف بأدب أو يكون عبيط بأدب



*مييييين ده الى طيب وعبيت !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟
اتقى ربنا*


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *مييييين ده الى طيب وعبيت !!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟
> اتقى ربنا*





ايوة يا فراشة احنا طيبين وعَبت

بس مش أوووى يعنى

ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## kalimooo (16 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> فين البنات .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




انت بتلعب بالنار دودي 
دول البنات ممكن يودوك بداحية
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور 

سلام المسيح


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ايوة يا *فراشة* احنا طيبين وعَبت
> 
> بس مش أوووى يعنى
> 
> ميرسى لمرورك​



*انا جيلان:t30:*​


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> انت بتلعب بالنار دودي
> دول البنات ممكن يودوك بداحية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مشكور
> ...





لاء يا عم لا نار ولا حاجة 


دووووول طيبـــــــــــــــــــــــــن أوووووى 

وانا بهزر معاهم بس 


ميرسى يا كليم لمرورك​


----------



## dodi lover (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *انا جيلان:t30:*​






بجد اسف يا جيلان على الغلطة اللى بعتبرها كبيرة دى


بس انا كنت وقتها سرحان جدا فى حبيبتى معلش اعذُرِينى​


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*حصل خير يا فندم*


----------



## dodi lover (19 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *حصل خير يا فندم*




ماشى يا فندم​


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اكتير حلوة*
*ميرسى خالص*


----------



## dodi lover (25 سبتمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *اكتير حلوة*
> *ميرسى خالص*






ميرسى يا come لمرورك الجميل

نورت الموضوع​


----------

